# Massey Ferguson 1100 vent question



## mike w (Jun 14, 2019)

I have a 1100 and can't seem to keep water out of the hydraulics. Is there a case vent for the transmission or rear axle housing? I can't seem to find one. Thanks for any help.


----------



## tymrbojangles (Jul 13, 2019)

There is a return line from the seat height cylinder into the housing. On my 1100 it was broke and allowing water in. It is a 1/8" NPT by 1/4" (?) Barb fitting. I had to drill mine out with grease on a bit, rethread it and install a new one. Worth a look, just take the two bolts of the front cover of the seat to get access.


----------

